# Rpm de un motor..



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

hola forista el  problema es el siguiente. tengo un motor de 3v 340 uA 5600 rpm . no existe algun circuito o manera de llevar esas revoluciones de 5600 a 10000 u 12000 rpm?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 28, 2007)

Suponiendo corriente continua. yo opinaria que no y menos aumentarlas tanto.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

estube pensando en eso pero despues me di cuenta que reduciria en un tanto porciento la vida util del motor. pero se me ocurrio una idea y espero opiniones:
utilizar un sistemas de engranages, sacrificando un poquito de consumo el cual se elevara hasta un aproximado de 400 uA.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Si aumentas tanto las RPM puedes llegar a centrifugar el rotor.
Una forma, si el motor es con carbones y no tiene regulador interno de RPM es aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion.
400uA no creo, deben ser 400 mA


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 29, 2007)

Dependiendo la fuerza que tengas que hacer con dicho motorcito, podrías ponerle un juego de engranjes o poleitas, con eso duplicarías facilmente la velocidad, con perdida de torsion por supuesto.
Dependera de su aplicación.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

yo creo que seria mejor entonces con el voltage. para agregarle engranajes voy a perder especio valioso.
Fogonazo: tenés razon es 400 mA


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 29, 2007)

Si se te quema podes perder un motor. por cierto apra que tantas revoluciones?


----------



## Dano (Sep 29, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si aumentas tanto las RPM puedes llegar a centrifugar el rotor.
> Una forma, si el motor es con carbones y no tiene regulador interno de RPM es aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion.
> 400uA no creo, deben ser 400 mA



El regulador centrifugo es lo de menos, lo sueldas con estaño y no molesta más, solo que hay que controlarlo en que no se queme.

Saludos


----------

